# Schwinn Brake shoes?



## DirtNerd (Dec 30, 2010)

so, i'm restoring my dad's whizzer which sits on a Liberty badged Schwinn 26".

the front brake shoes are hard to find

anyone have any ideas?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/the5kgarden/5034419671/in/set-72157616691133461/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/the5kgarden/5035038490/in/set-72157616691133461/


----------



## Gordon (Dec 30, 2010)

I remember someone saying they were able to modify some from a moped.


----------



## ozark1 (Dec 31, 2010)

When I was restoring a TOTE GOTE mini bike..I looked all over the mini bike world for the replacement shoes. GOTE used a Schwinn front brake. After 2 months of searching..I got ONE response..linings and rivets...$100.00 !!..I passed...drilled the rivets from my old shoes...put a layer of JB Weld on UNDER the cleaned up linings ( to raise them up a bit)..Works fine..


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 31, 2010)

There is always some repop one on ebay.type in schwinn brakes


----------



## DirtNerd (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, i'll keep my eyes peeled. Happy new year!


----------



## DirtNerd (Jan 16, 2011)

so, i dug and i dug, and while on the phone w/ Harvey from Memory Lane Classics, he suggested i give Brian a call at Cook Bonding and Mfg. in Cleveland, OH.

They do heavy industrial clutch and brake stuff, but also known to the classic car and bike groups too. Didn't even flinch when i mentioned it was for a Schwinn expander brake. The price was reasonable and turn around time was shockingly quick.

Cook Bonding & Mfg
701 W Schaaf Rd
Cleveland, OH 44109

800 626 6540

http://www.cookbonding.com/


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the lead! I have two Spitfire 5's and a Cruiser 5 (I have no idea why). All three have Atom expander hubs and could use the brake pads relined. Scoooooore!


----------



## DirtNerd (Jan 19, 2011)

no problem. of all my bike parts, this was the last piece to keep it authentic and true. Good Luck!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 21, 2011)

I just hope your idea of "restoring" this bicycle is like my idea of cleaning her up - re-lube - re-assemble - I saw the Flickr pics & I might suggest that it looks like the paint would clean up & be worth more to the hobby & monetarily in the long run if you DO NOT restore the frame fork & fenders -- 

The chrome looks to have silver spray paint on it here & there which you can use a standard razor blade to scrape it off without harming the chrome under it on the wheels - fork braces - chrome parts & may clean up to an extent - Factory chrome is really durable & I have surprised myself on a few projects on how people painted over surface rust back in the day to cover it up with silver paint - if it is really bad shape look for a better set of nicer rims & sell the others online -- you would be surprised - but some people like it rusty -- then get some NOS spokes -- re-lace the wheel set & you will be surprised how nice the bicycle will come out overall --

 IT IS ONLY ORIGINAL ONCE & I think it might become a strong 6-8 out of 10 ORIGINAL bicycle which would be worth much more to an enthusiast in the hobby -- just my 2 cents -- 

oh & if you are still in need of brake shoes -- keep a eagle eye on the forums & the large auction site they do come up --


----------



## peter.jhony (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking for an online photo gallery function where I can set restrictions on which users can access my different galleries. Photobucket only allows for private and public it seems, w


----------



## frizzybean (Mar 15, 2011)

I might suggest a different opinion on restoring the Whizzer.  If the restoration is done properly, I mean like a proffesional paint job, etc.  All parts rechromed and kept origional, the Whizzer will be worth much, much more.  To leave it alone or just a good clean up, will not make it worth any more to anyone who is knowageable about Whizzers.  Although I do agree it would still be a real cool Whizzer cleaned up and the add'l work done like you stated.  JMHO


----------



## DirtNerd (Apr 11, 2013)

just an update on the brakes - i used Cook Bonding mentioned above and within 2 weeks i got my brakes back. Now waiting on chrome to get the hub back so the rest of the build can get back in action.

great service from them. they've done this brake before


----------

